# DIAGNOSIS for FIBULAR NECK FRACTURE



## prusso (Dec 22, 2015)

Need help please...does anyone have a direction for me for a fibular neck fracture? There is no tibia involved and I'm not finding a code.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm thinking S82.89XX. Neck is upper end of Fibula and closest DX i could find. The only other options I could find are Torus Fracture of upper end (i believe this is part of shaft?) and everything else in the section seems to involve the lower end.


----------

